# Grésillement luminosité iMac 27 pouces



## DIMI33 (28 Octobre 2009)

Bonsoir à tous ! 

Cet après-midi j'ai franchi le pas et fait le gros achat du nouvel iMac 27 pouces à la Fnac. Il est parfait à un détail près...

La dalle LED se met à grésiller dès que la luminosité n'est plus au maximum ! Le problème deviens gênant car dans l'obscurité la luminosité maxi est fatigante pour les yeux et le grésillement n'est pas rassurant.

Quelqu'un a-t-il  le même problème avec son iMac ? Si oui y a-t-il une solution ? Si non je vais le faire changer mais bon ça m'arrange pas il ne se transporte pas sous le bras !! 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses !


----------



## alexandre.bantz (28 Octobre 2009)

Les 24" le faisaient déjà... ça ne va pas en s'améliorant de ce côté là.
Je trouve ça aussi très gênant...Si tu ne veux pas faire changer ta machine, tu peux toujours utiliser "shaders"... mais pour le prix autant procéder à un échange!


----------



## Rico0o (28 Octobre 2009)

Même soucis également, en plus d'un problème de pixel mort et de saleté derrière la vitre. Ca fait un peu trop je trouve pour une machine de ce prix 
D'ailleurs ce grésillement est fort désagréable :hein:
Donc je vais l'échanger aujourd'hui en esperant qu'il y en ait toujours en stock...


----------



## beetlejuice (28 Octobre 2009)

Pas de souci de grésillement pour moi (iMac 27" également).


----------



## DIMI33 (28 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour !

Et bien miracle ce matin j'allume mon mac pour aller voir vos réponses sur le forum et le grésillement à disparu ?! Assez bizard....

Donc chez moi le problème disparait après le second allumage ...  En espérant que ça ne reprenne pas par la suite !

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## ludobob (31 Octobre 2009)

Hello , pareil pour moi , 

J'ai aussi ce bruit très genant , et il ne le fait pas tout de suite , que apres 1H - 1H30  d'utilisation 
donc vu que je suis dans mes 14 jours apres achat , j'ai contacter apple et il me fond un echange standard , donc a voir si le suivant ne le fera pas aussi !!! je vous tiendrais au courant .... sinon bon courage


----------



## atari.fr (31 Octobre 2009)

Ils te font un echange standart pour le gresillement ?
 tu a pris le service applecare ?


----------



## ludobob (31 Octobre 2009)

oui j'ai le service applecare , mais meme sans il me l'aurais fait , car tu a la loi chatel pour un pb suivant les 14 jours d'achat .... voila


----------



## Filow (1 Novembre 2009)

comme je l'expliquait sur un autre post .. moi mon ecran fait comme si il s eteignait et s'allumer mais un quart de seconde de temps en temps je suis le seul ? ( IMAC 27 )


----------



## guillaume71 (1 Novembre 2009)

bonsoir,

je vois que je ne suis pas le seul à avoir ce problème et je ne peux dire si cela me rassure ou non car si c'est un problème sur les séries, le sav serait il vraiment efficace ?
De plus j'ai commandé mon mac sur l'apple store et je ne vois vraiment pas comment faire pour le renvoyer ou plutôt pour qu'ils reviennent le chercher.

Donc j'ai également les problèmes de grésillement de l'écran et carrément des fois il fait écran noir pendant une fraction de seconde, c'est assez désagréable et le mac étant un investissement assez important, je trouve cela décevant.

Alors que faire ? Apple a vu le problème et travaille déjà dessus ? faut il le renvoyer maintenant ou attendre que le problème soit résolu car il est évidant que le renvoyer pour recevoir le même avec le les même défauts de séries...aucun intérêt.
bref dans le flou total, demain j'appel la hot de line de mac...suspense

Merçi d'avance pour vos réponses
bonne soirée


----------



## mahers (2 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour, 

Je confirme le problème de grésillement sur les nouveaux iMac 27. J'ai installé cette semaine 3 de ces modèles et j'ai eu le même problème sur les 3. On peut aisémennt le reproduire en *activant l'économiseur d'écran "Arabesque"*. Il y a d'ailleurs un forum sur le site d'Apple US consacré au problème.
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=2212682

Maher


----------



## DIMI33 (2 Novembre 2009)

Une solution en attendant une mise à jour :
1) baisser la luminosité au niveau que l'on souhaite
2) (normalement l'écran grésille un peu quand il est chaud) puis éteindre l'iMac
3) le laisser se reposer pendant 1 ou 2 heures
4) rallumer et normalement le niveau de luminosité est le même que celui que vous avez mis avant d'éteindre mais le grésillement n'est plus là.

Cette méthode marche bien chez moi donc j'ai juste mis 2-3 carrés en dessous du max comme ça c'est plus confortable. 

Bonne soirée !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2009)

Salut tout le monde ,

Bon j'ai craqué pour un iMac 27pouces vendredi, mais voilà que je rencontre problème sur problème même après un échange magasin je m'explique :

--> Achat Vendredi et aucun souci jusqu'à dimanche où la catastrophe pixel noir H.S sur le côté droit :-(.
--> Suite à ça aujourd'hui j'apporte au SAV du magasin mon iMac pour échange, chose faite je rentre chez moi et la encore pas de bol Pixel Noir H.S sur le côté droit :-( et en plus il siffle (aiguë) et l'écran grésille à mort :-(

Résultat demain je retourne encore une fois de plus pour échanger mon iMac et je commence à me poser de serieuse question sur la qualité du produit :-(

Est-ce que des personnes ont étaient confronté au problème ? (Grésillement et Pixel H.S ?)


----------



## mjpolo (2 Novembre 2009)

DIMI33 a écrit: "Une solution en attendant une mise à jour"

Solution par une mise à jour pour un défaut de fabrication ??


----------



## DIMI33 (3 Novembre 2009)

J'ai mis en attendant une mise à jour parce que j'espérais que ça puisse se résoudre comme ça ?! 

Je ne m'y connais du tout côté matériel en faite...


----------



## shahtooh (3 Novembre 2009)

DIMI33 a dit:


> La dalle LED se met à grésiller dès que la luminosité n'est plus au maximum ! Le problème deviens gênant car dans l'obscurité la luminosité maxi est fatigante pour les yeux et le grésillement n'est pas rassurant.
> 
> Quelqu'un a-t-il  le même problème avec son iMac ?!



Moi, que l'écran soit au max ou pas, cela ne change rien:
- il s'éteint et se rallume sans prévenir, de manière plus ou moins aléatoire et de manière peu fréquente;
- certaines "portions" entières (horizontales ou verticales) grésillent de manière aléatoire et relativement peu fréquente;
- parfois, l'écran se coupe en deux, le cinquième inférieur horizontal se retrouve au-dessus et le reste est décalé vers le bas.

Ma solution : j'éteins le moniteur en lançant la veille écran via le coin actif, puis je le rallume en secouant la souris.

Seul bémol à cette "solution", l'écran ne se rallume pas toujours et je suis obligé de mettre l'ordinateur en veille et de le rallumer.

Après m'être fait livrer un 27" à l'écran défoncé... Me voilà avec un superbe 27" qui se déconne... Pourvu que ce soit un problème logiciel!


----------



## mjpolo (3 Novembre 2009)

shahtooh a dit:


> Moi, que l'écran soit au max ou pas, cela ne change rien:
> - il s'éteint et se rallume sans prévenir, de manière plus ou moins aléatoire et de manière peu fréquente;
> - certaines "portions" entières (horizontales ou verticales) grésillent de manière aléatoire et relativement peu fréquente;
> - parfois, l'écran se coupe en deux, le cinquième inférieur horizontal se retrouve au-dessus et le reste est décalé vers le bas.
> ...



Ouu là! Il ne faut pas accepter ce genre de chose sinon apple ne fera rien pour améliorer ses produits! 
Pour moi, ce serait retour à l'envoyeur jusqu'à l'obtention d'un iMac qui prend pas la tête. 
On achète un ordi pour bosser dessus, pas pour jouer à l'éteindre, le rallumer, le suspendre pour palier aux défauts d'assemblage ou la mauvaise qualité de certains composants!

Enfin, ceci est mon avis.


----------



## SadChief (3 Novembre 2009)

Filow a dit:


> comme je l'expliquait sur un autre post .. moi mon ecran fait comme si il s eteignait et s'allumer mais un quart de seconde de temps en temps je suis le seul ? ( IMAC 27 )



Bonsoir,

Mon Mac Pro Quad 2.93 GHz que j'ai commandé sur l'Apple Store et reçu à la fin septembre avait exactement le même problème 
Il se peut que le point commun entre le iMac et le Mac Pro au niveau de ce type d'incident soit la marque de la carte vidéo - c'est le rapprochement que je vois en ce moment. En l'occurence: ATI 4870 pour moi, ATI 4850 pour le iMac.
C'est une piste.
Par conséquent, appel téléphonique et demande de remplacement (la machine et le Cinema Display 24, car deux pixels morts). J'ai reçu le matériel de remplacement il y a une quinzaine de jours - RAS, tout est parfait :love: Rien à payer de ma poche non plus 
Première conclusion: le contrôle de qualité laisse aussi à désirer chez AMD-ATI 
Et la deuxième: il ne faut pas lâcher le morceau et se faire remplacer le matériel au plus vite 

SadChief


----------



## shahtooh (4 Novembre 2009)

mjpolo a dit:


> Ouu là! Il ne faut pas accepter ce genre de chose sinon apple ne fera rien pour améliorer ses produits!
> Pour moi, ce serait retour à l'envoyeur jusqu'à l'obtention d'un iMac qui prend pas la tête.
> On achète un ordi pour bosser dessus, pas pour jouer à l'éteindre, le rallumer, le suspendre pour palier aux défauts d'assemblage ou la mauvaise qualité de certains composants!
> 
> Enfin, ceci est mon avis.



Ah mais je suis 100% d'accord, il va aller en garantie. Mais bon, cela veut dire qu'il faut encore changer de machine, etc., etc., et cela prend du temps! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h44 ----------




shahtooh a dit:


> Ah mais je suis 100% d'accord, il va aller en garantie. Mais bon, cela veut dire qu'il faut encore changer de machine, etc., etc., et cela prend du temps!



Bon, j'ai appelé l'AppleStore en ligne. Ils m'ont passé le service technique, qui m'a proposé un reset SMC et de voir si le phénomène se reproduit sur un autre compte utilisateur...

J'ai bien peu d'espoir...


----------



## mjpolo (4 Novembre 2009)

shahtooh a dit:


> J'ai bien peu d'espoir...



Moi aussi


----------



## shahtooh (4 Novembre 2009)

mjpolo a dit:


> Moi aussi



A la rigueur, un problème software réglé par une mise-à-jour... Ce serait génial (et quel gain de temps pour moi!).

Mais j'ai l'impression d'être maudit (premier 27" livré avec la vitre éclatée...).

Que c'est rageant!


----------



## mjpolo (4 Novembre 2009)

C'est comme cela maintenant, ce sont les clients qui font le contrôle de la qualité (est-ce moins coûteux pour le fabriquant? )
J'ai eu des soucis similaires avec mon 24" (3 échanges)
 C'est vrai que c'est pénible mais ça vaut le coup d'insister: mon 3° iMac 24" tourne nickel 2 ans plus tard (je touche du bois) :rateau:


----------



## guillaume71 (4 Novembre 2009)

"J'ai bien peu d'espoir..."

C'est une fait la manipulation ne sert à rien ou peut être juste leur gagner du temps ainsi qu'un autre appelle téléphonique pour leurs dire qu'en effet, cela à recommencé.

J'ai fais les manipulations pour qu'ils me l'échangent mais toujours pas reçu le soit disant email de leur part ni le coup de fil de tnt.
Surtout qu'il faut attendre que le mac soit arrivé chez eux et contrôlé pour que l'envoie du imac de remplacement soit effectué.  Manque de confiance de leurs parts ? C'est plutôt à nous d'avoir un manque de confiance quant on voit les problèmes sur le imac à peine sortie.
Je ne suis pas un cobaye mais un acheteur!

En tout cas pour moi, si le prochaine mac est defectueu, je demanderais un remboursement, "merde" pour ce prix la, c'est vraiment décevant.


----------



## shahtooh (4 Novembre 2009)

guillaume71 a dit:


> C'est une fait la manipulation ne sert à rien ou peut être juste leur gagner du temps ainsi qu'un autre appelle téléphonique pour leurs dire qu'en effet, cela à recommencé.



Je ne pense pas que ce soit le cas (je doute que ce soit très rentable pour eux, du reste). Je ne serais pas étonné qu'ils récoltent un maximum d'infos histoire de voir si oui ou non le problème est logiciel ou physique.

Quoi qu'il en soit, je vais tout de même "tester" la chose et les rappeler...


----------



## guillaume71 (4 Novembre 2009)

"Je ne serais pas étonné qu'ils récoltent un maximum d'infos histoire de voir si oui ou non le problème est logiciel ou physique."


Et bien soit étonné, soit disant j'étais le premier à appeler pour un grésillement de l'écran et il y a fallut que je lui (la personne au bout du téléphone) explique plusieurs fois pour qu'il comprenne.
Je lui ai d'ailleurs donné le nom de ce forum, disons pour qu'il soit au courant de son "taf".

Bref...


----------



## shahtooh (4 Novembre 2009)

Bon, rappel du SAV, cette fois-ci on me fait faire un reset de la PRAM et un hardware test (pour info, il est désormais disponible sans CD, il suffit d'appuyer sur D au démarrage).

L'iMac ronronne. Je guette avec angoisse le retour des lignes sauvages...


----------



## pistache18 (6 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour, 

Je compte acheter prochainement un imac 27" chez Darty, et nul part ailleurs car j'ai un avantage prix dans ce magasin.

Il y a t il des personnes qui ont *pu obtenir des échanges de leur mac, dans un magasin Darty* ? Car je crois savoir que l'échange n'est pas garantie, mais je ne demande qu'à me tromper.

Donc si quelqu'un a obtenu facilement un échange de son mac chez Darty merci de me le faire savoir.


----------



## shahtooh (6 Novembre 2009)

shahtooh a dit:


> Bon, rappel du SAV, cette fois-ci on me fait faire un reset de la PRAM et un hardware test (pour info, il est désormais disponible sans CD, il suffit d'appuyer sur D au démarrage).
> 
> L'iMac ronronne. Je guette avec angoisse le retour des lignes sauvages...



Bon, grand retour des lignes et des extinctions sauvages...

Rappel d'Apple: ils me renvoient chez un revendeur pour traiter le problème.

Grrrr...


----------



## loubets (10 Novembre 2009)

J'ai moi aussi ce problème de grésillement dès que la luminosité n'est plus au maximum.

Il y a un topic ouvert sur le forum officiel Apple (Anglais)
Le problème touche aussi bien les 27" que les 21,5"
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=2209558&start=0&tstart=0

Chez Apple ils ne pourront pas ignorer le problème bien longtemps (j'espère...)


----------



## dani31 (12 Novembre 2009)

Je ne suis pas sur qu'Apple se presse pour régler le problème de grésillement en baissant la luminosité, ce problème je le connais depuis mon iMac 20" de début 2008 qui est équipé d'une ATI 2600 pro, et à l'époque les forum étaient gavés de mécontents à ce niveau, donc pour eux ça ne m'a pas l'air d'être une priorité.


----------



## cillab (12 Novembre 2009)

salut    le mien ne grésille pas mis au minimum,j'avais méme installer shades  je vais le virer
   pour l'instant que du bonheur


----------



## pistache18 (12 Novembre 2009)

dani31 a dit:


> Je ne suis pas sur qu'Apple se presse pour régler le problème de grésillement en baissant la luminosité, ce problème je le connais depuis mon iMac 20" de début 2008 qui est équipé d'une ATI 2600 pro, et à l'époque les forum étaient gavés de mécontents à ce niveau, donc pour eux ça ne m'a pas l'air d'être une priorité.



Je confirme. 24" de 2008, même "problème" contourné par l'installation de Shades, de toutes façons indispensable pour abaisser la luminosité bien en deça de se que permet le curseur de l'Imac. On peut comprendre dans ce contexte que ce ne soit pas une priorité.


----------



## Karma-design (12 Novembre 2009)

Ati... Once again...
En tous cas la qualité des 27, c'est un désastre... Pixels morts, C2D avec moins de cache, traces, grésillements... Je regrette pas d'avoir choisi un 24. Le 27 a ce prix semble se faire au détriment de la qualité du cote d'Apple !


----------



## pistache18 (12 Novembre 2009)

Karma-design a dit:


> Ati... Once again...
> En tous cas la qualité des 27, c'est un désastre... Pixels morts, C2D avec moins de cache, traces, grésillements... Je regrette pas d'avoir choisi un 24. Le 27 a ce prix semble se faire au détriment de la qualité du cote d'Apple !



En toutes objectivité, il existe aussi un grand nombre de propriétaires de ces nouveaux Imac 21,5 et 27 pouces qui sont satisfaits de leur machine et qui ne viennent pas forcement en parler sur les forums.

Et même parmi ceux qui viennent en discuter sur "mac gé" d'après le sondage ... 
http://forums.macg.co/poll.php?do=showresults&pollid=1072160353

... même sur le forum une très large proportion des Imacusers sont satisfaits de leur machine.

Donc, ne sygmatise pas,  même si tu sembles être pleinement satisfait de ton 24" ! A moins que tu cherches à t'en convaincre ?


----------



## Karma-design (12 Novembre 2009)

J'ai pas encore le 24, et je cherche pas a me convaincre du bien fonde de ma décision car 27 c'est trop grand pour moi. Je constate juste de gros soucis. Parmi les "satisfaits" soulignons que certains sont a plusieurs échanges déjà !
Et les soucis de qualité malheureusement n'epargnent pas les 24/20 anciens. Ce qui est inquiétant c'est quand on voit les soucis des anciennes générations conserves (grésillement, taches derrière vitre) et de nouveaux apparaitre (ralentissements par exemple). 

C'est décevant de la part d'Apple. Certes l'erreur est normale, rien n'est parfait en électronique et informatique, mais la ça fait beaucoup je trouve...
Je parle d'Hardware bien sur, le software bourré de problèmes même si ça arrivait, c'est dur a contrôler et ça se rectifie !


----------



## pistache18 (12 Novembre 2009)

Karma-design a dit:


> J'ai pas encore le 24, et je cherche pas a me convaincre du bien fonde de ma décision car 27 c'est trop grand pour moi. Je constate juste de gros soucis. Parmi les "satisfaits" soulignons que certains sont a plusieurs échanges déjà !
> Et les soucis de qualité malheureusement n'epargnent pas les 24/20 anciens. Ce qui est inquiétant c'est quand on voit les soucis des anciennes générations conserves (grésillement, taches derrière vitre) et de nouveaux apparaitre (ralentissements par exemple).
> 
> C'est décevant de la part d'Apple. Certes l'erreur est normale, rien n'est parfait en électronique et informatique, mais la ça fait beaucoup je trouve...
> Je parle d'Hardware bien sur, le software bourré de problèmes même si ça arrivait, c'est dur a contrôler et ça se rectifie !



Bien sûr c'est décevant. Mais en même temps, les nouveaux imac ne sont sortie il n'y a même pas un mois. Laissons à Apple le temps de trouver des solutions efficaces. 

En attendant, il est vrai qu'on aimerait plus de communication de la part d'Apple. La politique de l'échange est commerciale, certes, mais pas vraiment pragmatique

Espérons qu'avec le temps ... tout revienne dans le bon ordre.


----------



## JPW (14 Novembre 2009)

Hello, 

J'ai déballé mon 21.5 ce matin, tout content : Pas de pixels morts ( et encore maintenant ), pas de bruits de ventilateurs ni de "grésillements" a 50% de luminosité.

Maintenant je suis un peu moins content : Sifflement haute frequence ( dans les 1 a 4 Khz au pif )  qui assez faible reste néanmoins gênant ( j'espère que cela ne va pas encore augmenter )

L'électronicien qui sommeille encore en moi me dit tout bas a l'oreille ( malgré le sifflement  ) : 

- La gestion du retro eclairage a led se fait par hachage  ( en gros j'etteind / j'allume, j'etteind / j'allume  ...... tres rapidement, plus j'allume longtemps plus la luminosité augmente ) par un petit convertisseur utilisant une self. 
- Celle ci est mal collée-vernie et vibre exactement comme un haut parleur, un grand classique ........... et comme la fréquence de hachage a été choisie dans le domaine audible : Bzzzzzzz. 
- A 100% de luminosité je suis toujours allumé => Pas de bruit


Donc pas de solution miracle, il faudra remplacer cette self par une de meilleure conception =====> Version B 

Avec un peu de chance on doit pouvoir garder la luminosité a 100% et compenser par la carte graphique, je vais voir ce que cela donne avec ma sonde



Sinon, comme tout le monde 2 mn pour demarrer et je viens de connaitre les joies de la roue colorée ( maintenant je sais ce que c'est  ) ........ c'est du logiciel, ce n'est pas grave


----------



## mjpolo (14 Novembre 2009)

JPW a dit:


> Sinon, comme tout le monde 2 mn pour demarrer et je viens de connaitre les joies de la roue colorée



:affraid: mon iMac 24" quand il était 'vierge" démarrait en 24 sec, maintenant avec un disque bien rempli et sous SL .6.0, disons une 40-taine (à vrai dire, j'ai pas compté mais c'est plus rapide depuis passage à SL), alors 2 min c'est trop


----------



## Rico0o (14 Novembre 2009)

JPW a dit:


> Sinon, comme tout le monde 2 mn pour demarrer et je viens de connaitre les joies de la roue colorée ( maintenant je sais ce que c'est  ) ........ c'est du logiciel, ce n'est pas grave



Fais un reset PRAM et ton imac démarrera en 30 sec 
Au demarrage tu presses les touches cmd+alt+P+R et tu les laisses enfoncées jusqu'à ce que tu entendes une seconde fois le son d'allumage.


----------



## desertea (14 Novembre 2009)

Je suis un peu hors sujet, mais je voulais juste préciser que j'avais un souci de "scintillement" sur mon MacBook Pro" quand la luminosité était au mini (un carré) lors de l'achat.
Depuis le passage à SL et les dernière mise à jour !! plus rien !!

Je pense que ce souci peut être réglé par un future mise à jour ?


----------



## JPW (15 Novembre 2009)

> Fais un reset PRAM et ton imac démarrera en 30 sec



C'etait prevu , Merci


----------



## antonio8 (19 Novembre 2009)

J'ai le même problème, je suis un peu intrigué et embeté!! Certain d'entre vous ont ils appelé le SAV Apple, que vous ont ils répondu?
Cela peut il avoir une incidence sur la durée de vie de l'imac?

Pas cool mon 1er mac...


----------



## WebOliver (19 Novembre 2009)

iMac 27 Core i7 depuis mardi. RAS.


----------



## shahtooh (19 Novembre 2009)

antonio8 a dit:


> J'ai le même problème, je suis un peu intrigué et embeté!! Certain d'entre vous ont ils appelé le SAV Apple, que vous ont ils répondu?
> Cela peut il avoir une incidence sur la durée de vie de l'imac?
> 
> Pas cool mon 1er mac...



Lire ICI...


----------



## antonio8 (21 Novembre 2009)

Ce post ne concerne pas le grésillement mais un problème d'affichage que je n'ai jamais rencontré!

Que me conseillez vous alors?


----------



## mjpolo (23 Novembre 2009)

antonio8 a dit:


> Ce post ne concerne pas le grésillement mais un problème d'affichage que je n'ai jamais rencontré!
> 
> Que me conseillez vous alors?



--> SAV


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (25 Novembre 2009)

Pas de grésillement pour iMac i5 reçu ce jour.


----------



## shahtooh (25 Novembre 2009)

Le gars d'AppleCare est passé ce matin. 

L'écran a été changé (opération assez simple). Le nettoyage de l'écran et de la vitre, par contre, c'est ce qui a pris le plus de temps! Mais c'est propre.

On va donc voir maintenant si le problème ressurgit... J'espère vraiment que non!



PS : je conseille vraiment l'AppleCare avec intervention sur site, c'est absolument génial ce que ça permet de gagner comme temps! :love:


----------



## mjpolo (25 Novembre 2009)

shahtooh a dit:


> PS : je conseille vraiment l'AppleCare avec intervention sur site, c'est absolument génial ce que ça permet de gagner comme temps! :love:



Apple devrait l'inclure dans le prix de l'iMac vu la qualité que la firme nous propose depuis quelques années, et ça ne va pas en s'arrangeant. 
179&#8364; en plus c'est entre 10 et 17%du prix quand même (selon modèle).

Il faudrait qu'il recommence à faire un vrai contrôle de qualité, tant qu'à faire payer leur matos plus cher._:hein:

P.S.: pour Steve: si tu gagnes un peu moins de $ ce n'est pas grave, l'argent ne fait pas le boneur....


----------



## shahtooh (25 Novembre 2009)

mjpolo a dit:


> Apple devrait l'inclure dans le prix de l'iMac vu la qualité que la firme nous propose depuis quelques années, et ça ne va pas en s'arrangeant.
> 179 en plus c'est entre 10 et 17%du prix quand même (selon modèle).
> 
> Il faudrait qu'il recommence à faire un vrai contrôle de qualité, tant qu'à faire payer leur matos plus cher._:hein:
> ...



Bon, ok, on peut râler, etc., mais perso, je suis très satisfait de la façon dont le problème a été résolu.

Après, oui, le gars d'AppleCare m'a même montré une absurdité dans la conception de l'iMac... sans doute due à une recherche d'économie de l'ordre de peut-être 1$ par machine...

Mais bon, globalement, il m'a aussi fait remarquer qu'ils ont beaucoup moins de boulot depuis quelques années - que ce soit OS (le passage à OS X a eu un très fort impact sur les pannes logicielles) ou le hard (constante amélioration de la fiabilité).

Comme quoi, selon le côté de la barrière duquel on se trouve, la situation est toute autre!


----------



## Selune (14 Décembre 2009)

Pour ce prix ça fait peur tout de même toutes ces histoires... Mais ça peut se comprendre pour une nouvelle génération


----------



## danon.robert (18 Janvier 2010)

alexandre.bantz a dit:


> Les 24" le faisaient déjà... ça ne va pas en s'améliorant de ce côté là.
> Je trouve ça aussi très gênant...Si tu ne veux pas faire changer ta machine, tu peux toujours utiliser "shaders"... mais pour le prix autant procéder à un échange!


Bonjour a tous
Je suis a mon 3e imac,pour le gresillement je ne peut plus le verifier.Je n'est pas pris contact avec 
le forum avant.
pour ma part le premier,des flachs tres rapide et un ecran noir 2 segondes 
pour le 2e ce matin pas possible de l'allumer meme avec la manip cmd +option plus p +r
alors retour en garantie.
Je m'inquiete quand meme un peut malgres ma garantie echange a neuf fnac 3 ans Ont peut en consomer un max.
Pour un tel prix ont peut espere tout de meme avoir de la qualite
,de toute facon plus nombreux nous seront a raler et voir a les menace plus vite nous aurons 
satisfaction de la part de appel.

Robert


----------



## Vostrohun (19 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour à tous, 

J'ai reçu il y a 10 jours le tout nouvel i mac 27 pouces , 
malheureusement il a quelque défauts: 
5 ou 6 pixels morts remarquables  
un léger grésillement qui augmente lorsque l'ordi est chaud et que la luminosité baisse ( et ca donne un peu la migraine ) 
des flashs noir de deux secondes lorsque je suis sur internet ( ca me l'a fait une dizaine de fois environ ), des bandes violettes qui apparaissent en jeu ( presque à chaque partie pendant quelques secondes ) et en résolution moyenne. 
Tous ces problèmes à part ne sont pas si grave mais .......... lorsque qu'ils sont réunis sur une même machine neuve de ce prix là ..... on est super content 
j'ai commencé à me poser des questions lorsque j'ai fait un tour sur ce forum. Que dois je faire ? attendre une maj pour virer le problème d'écran ( je sais pas c'est peut etre un driver foireux, et encore j'ai téléchargé leur maj mais ca n'a pas marché) , faire changer qq chose , faire marcher la garantie ?

merci d'avance pour vos conseils


----------



## GELOR (29 Janvier 2010)

Heureux propriétaire le 16 janvier d'un superbe Imac 27", j'ai eu quelques jours plus tard, après installation de mes logiciels, la surprise des écrans noirs et des "parasites"... Premier appel à mon fournisseur qui me conseille d'utiliser l'Apple Care ; ce que j'ai fait. Réinitialisation et contrôles multiples devraient me rassurer après cette demi-heure passée au téléphone. Le lendemain même constat. Ayant quelques centaines de photos à corriger, je patiente et rappelle ce matin seulement. Une heure 37 au téléphone et le verdict tombe avec le responsable 2ème niveau : il faut contacter votre revendeur pour remplacement car c'est une "panne au déballage". Je m'inquiète auprès de lui du transfert du contenu de mon disque dur et en particulier des logiciels installés. Il m'est répondu que ce n'est pas le problème actuel. Vous pensez que je suis bien rassuré ! En fin de matinée, impossible d'avoir au téléphone mon fournisseur situé à Lens (j'habite près de Cambrai). 
La lecture de vos interventions précédentes ne me rassurent pas non plus. J'avais déjà cassé ma tirelire  pour un Mac Book Pro 17", Time Capsule 2 To et à 65 ans, je me voyais équipé pour le reste de ma vie.
J'allais oublier de vous dire que j'ai également un problème pour l'envoi de mes mel. Impossible d'obtenir une solution chez Apple qui m'a conseillé de contacter Wanadoo. Bien évidemment je l'ai fait. Verdict : tout est correct de leur côté et semble-t'il, du mien. Heureusement j'ai encore  mon ordinateur sous Windows car après vérification le problème existe également sur mon Mac Book Pro. 
La vie n'est pas facile !


----------



## xao85 (21 Mars 2010)

Bon ben moi aussi j'ai ce petit grésillement qui ne me gène pas plus que ça vu que je suis casi en permanence en luminosité max. Mais bon une mise à jour serait sympa! (si c'est réparable comme ça!)


----------



## bambougroove (21 Mars 2010)

Aucun grésillement sur 3 iMac 27" i7 (fabrications entre décembre et début février) sur lesquels j'ai utilisé très rarement la luminosité au maximum.


----------



## TiteLine (21 Mars 2010)

Aucun grésillement sur un iMac i5, même avec la luminosité réduite au minimum 

Reçu début mars, semaine 7


----------



## xao85 (21 Mars 2010)

DIMI33 a dit:


> Bonjour !
> 
> Et bien miracle ce matin j'allume mon mac pour aller voir vos réponses sur le forum et le grésillement à disparu ?! Assez bizard....
> 
> ...



Pareil, plus de grésillement! Trop bien! :love:


----------



## GELOR (22 Mars 2010)

Enrin a dit:


> Aucun grésillement sur un iMac i5, même avec la luminosité réduite au minimum
> 
> Reçu début mars, semaine 7



problème résolu avec mon I5 depuis mise à jour.


----------



## Arcamenel (22 Mars 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Aucun grésillement sur 3 iMac 27" i7 (fabrications entre décembre et début février) sur lesquels j'ai utilisé très rarement la luminosité au maximum.




C'est peut être ça justement : Si on le démarre avec une luminosité faible et qu'on n'y touche pas, le problème n'apparaît pas.
Mais je ne me vois pas l'arrêter une heure après avoir choisi ma luminosité pour ne pas avoir ce grésillement...


----------



## bambougroove (22 Mars 2010)

Arcamenel a dit:


> C'est peut être ça justement : Si on le démarre avec une luminosité faible et qu'on n'y touche pas, le problème n'apparaît pas.


Je varie la luminosité régulièrement en fonction de la lumière extérieure, ce n'est donc pas cela.
En revanche, je n'utilise quasiment jamais la luminosité au maximum qui est beaucoup trop forte surtout la nuit


----------



## webjib (22 Mars 2010)

Moi le problème de grésillement (et non un sifflement), je ne l'avais que si la machine avait un peu tourné, genre 20-30 minutes, et que la luminosité était inférieure d'au moins 2 barres en dessous du maximum. A froid, le bruit n'était pas présent, idem si la luminosité était à fond.

Problème résolu par un changement de machine, d'un silence royal !


----------



## bambougroove (22 Mars 2010)

GELOR a dit:


> problème résolu avec mon I5 depuis mise à jour.


Yes je pense que le problème de Arcamenel vient du fait qu'il a acheté chez un APR il y a 15 jours un iMac de fabrication semaine 05, sur lequel la 2ème MAJ pour la carte graphique fournie par Apple n'a peut-être pas été installée.


----------



## webjib (22 Mars 2010)

En théorie, les semaines 05 avaient déjà les mises à jour de firmware (les 2) installées en usine, en tout cas mon semaine 05 avait déjà les deux mises à jour d'installées. Par contre, je ne pense pas qu'une mise à jour puisse résoudre ce problème de grésillement, sinon mon semaine 09 n'aurait jamais eu ce problème (il avait toutes les MAJ même les deux MAJ de firmware).


----------



## bambougroove (22 Mars 2010)

webjib a dit:


> En théorie, les semaines 05 avaient déjà les mises à jour de firmware (les 2) installées en usine


Mon 3ème iMac est de la semaine 05 et je l'ai reçu le 4 février, soit 2 jours après la mise à disposition du 2ème correctif, j'ai donc dû l'installer moi-même.


----------



## Arcamenel (22 Mars 2010)

J'ai fait toutes les mises à jour, donc c'est pas ça.
Mon problème est donc bien matériel...
J'espère être bientôt débarrassé du problème...


----------



## webjib (22 Mars 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Mon 3ème iMac est de la semaine 05 et je l'ai reçu le 4 février, soit 2 jours après la mise à disposition du 2ème correctif, j'ai donc dû l'installer moi-même.


Je comprend pas comment le miens pouvait alors déjà bénéficier des deux mises à jour ?


----------



## bambougroove (22 Mars 2010)

webjib a dit:


> Je comprend pas comment le miens pouvait alors déjà bénéficier des deux mises à jour ?


Une semaine ça comprend 7 jours 
Et puis je pense que beaucoup de choses sont incompréhensibles concernant cet iMac, c'est vraiment la "loterie" ...


----------



## toto160 (29 Mars 2010)

Je viens de recevoir mon iMac 27 i7 (semaine 13) aujourd'hui.
Il est nickel, mise à part une très légère jaunisse et ce grésillement lorsque je baisse la luminosité.
C'est mon 4eme iMac et c'est le plus parfait des 4, j'ai pas envie de l'échanger et de risquer d'avoir un iMac encore plus mauvais que celui-ci.
Donc je voudrais l'envoyer en réparation, mais j'ai quelques questions.

- Combien de temps prend la réparation ?
- Je l'ai acheté sur l'apple store. Qui doit amener l'iMac au SAV ? Un transporteur va passer chez moi ?
- Est se que c'est réparable ? Quelqu'un a déjà fait réparer ce défaut ? Est une bonne idée de demander une réparation pour ce type de défaut ? Que me conseillez vous ?

Merci


----------



## Arcamenel (6 Avril 2010)

Hello !

Je donne des news de mon "petit" 27 !

Tout d'abord merci TNT : Une semaine pour que le réparateur le reçoive...
Ensuite le grésillement : problème connu : c'est la dalle. 24/48h pour qu'ils reçoivent une neuve. Soit 15 jours d'attente en tout avant récupération.

Et la machine ? Et bien pour l'instant pas de grésillement, mais 1 pixel mort...
Et plus regrettable, l'écran éteint on peut apercevoir une emprunte de doigt du réparateur dans un coin... Pas pro !

Mais allumé pas de soucis, donc je vais gueuler un max avec Applecare à l'appui en demandant un remplacement et non une réparation, avec de la chance...


----------



## toto160 (19 Avril 2010)

Retour de mon experience.

J'ai envoyé 2 fois mon imac en réparation (car il grésillait fortement (comme une vieille ampoule) lorsque je baissais la luminosité lorsque l'écran était chaud), et les techniciens n'ont rien trouvé. Pour eux les grésillements étaient normal! 
Donc lorsque votre imac grésille fortement, n'envoyé pas en réparation, mais un échange direct si c'est possible.
Je leur ai expliqué mon cas, et ils acceptent un échange contre un neuf. Mais il y a un soucie, à cause du volcan je vais attendre longtemps avant qu'il viennent.


----------



## suredj (16 Août 2010)

Si j'avais fais la bonne recherche avant ! 

En fait ce bruit de grésillement etait présent depuis le début sur mon Imac 27" Core-i5 !
Je m'en était pas vraiment inquiété en me disant que je l'emmènerais vers les derniers mois de ma garantie d'un an.
Mon achat remonte à moins de 6 mois.
Sauf que, il y'a une semaine au démarrage, je me suis aperçût d'une panne bien plus inquiétante:
comme des traces de fumées derrière la vitre de l'écran en haut à gauche sur la page blanche de chargement.
Cette panne est bien présente après le chargement suffit de changer de fond d'écran en couleur unie blanc ou bleu.
Les deux combinées deviennent donc une panne inadmissible pour un matériel haut de gamme ,surtout quand ont se targue d'être un "constructeur d'ordinateur" contrairement à ses concurrents. 
De plus aucunes infos par rapport à cette éventuelle panne sur l'apple care ou l'assistance.
J'ai donc cloné mon HD et fait une restau complète histoire d'être sur.
Mais même panne bien sur.
Au Génius Bar d'Opéra le technicien sur place m'annonce donc sans surprise pour sa part que cela venait de l'alim (Cela avais même l'air de le blaser) 
Il essaye donc d'allumer mon Imac afin de voir le problème d'écran et la surprise le mac ne s'allume plus ! 
Meme pas un Bip ou un bruit de soufflerie, rien, quedal, nada.
Donc commande de pièce (ils n'avaient plus d'alim en stock bizarrement) 
et changement de dalle prévu 
+ HARDWARE REPAIR - LEVEL 2, surement un diag approfondis pour d'éventuels répercussions de la panne sur le reste de la machine. 

Conclusion si vous avez cette panne n'attendez pas ! (j'ai crus lire que cela ne dérangeais pas certains d'avoir cette panne ... franchement bougez vous vu le prix de la machine) 
Moi qui doit emménager dans peu de temps j'imagine bien mon expression lorsque j'aurais voulu remettre en route mon mac. 

En bref, Mac c'est plus ce que c'était (je sais ca fait vieux con) et c'est peut être le prix à payer de ce nouvel engouement mondial pour les machines dotés de la fameuse pomme.


----------



## bambougroove (17 Août 2010)

suredj a dit:


> Au Génius Bar d'Opéra le technicien sur place m'annonce donc sans surprise pour sa part que cela venait de l'alim (Cela avais même l'air de le blaser)


Je suppose que tu parles du grésillement.

Concernant les tâches qui apparaissent assez rapidement en haut de l'écran (comme l'effet "halo de projecteur" dirigé vers le bas dans Photoshop), les techniciens d'Apple sont assez vagues (émanations des composants neufs selon un témoignage sur ce forum) et selon eux un simple nettoyage de la vitre règle le problème.
J'ai eu ce phénomène sur les 5 iMac 27" i7 en ma possession entre décembre et avril, généralement après une dizaine de jours d'utilisation.
Concernant le 5ème reçu début avril je n'ai pas encore fait procéder au nettoyage, car j'attendais d'une part que le phénomène soit bien accentué et d'autre part car j'attends d'avoir déménagé pour convenir d'un rendez-vous à domicile avec le technicien (j'ai le contrat AppleCare) qui doit aussi changer la vitre à cause d'un très léger défaut de dimension.


----------



## tonio2875 (17 Août 2010)

DIMI33 a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous !
> 
> Cet après-midi j'ai franchi le pas et fait le gros achat du nouvel iMac 27 pouces à la Fnac. Il est parfait à un détail près...
> 
> ...



Salut, 

J'ai eu exactement le même problème, appel vers apple store et echange du produit.

Et le second n'est pas mieux il chauffe sans que le ventilo du process n'accélère.

Je vais rappeler demain encore.

Bye


----------



## suredj (17 Août 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Je suppose que tu parles du grésillement.
> 
> Concernant les tâches qui apparaissent assez rapidement en haut de l'écran (comme l'effet "halo de projecteur" dirigé vers le bas dans Photoshop), les techniciens d'Apple sont assez vagues (émanations des composants neufs selon un témoignage sur ce forum) et selon eux un simple nettoyage de la vitre règle le problème.
> J'ai eu ce phénomène sur les 5 iMac 27" i7 en ma possession entre décembre et avril, généralement après une dizaine de jours d'utilisation.



Oui je parlais des grésillement 

Ce problème est survenu aux 5 iMac ? 
C'est inadmissible qu'une machine haut de gamme aie se genre de défaut.
Et bien je ne suis pas au bout de mes problèmes si je comprend bien ...
Je vous tiendrais au courant de la suite de la réparation, apparemment c'est en cours et d'apres le tech au G.bar ils reçoivent l'alim jeudi, le verdict tombera directement après je pense.
Merci pour ta réponses.


----------



## bambougroove (18 Août 2010)

Bon courage à vous deux 

Hé oui le "made in China" c'est galère ... mais avec de la persévérance :rateau: j'ai fini par obtenir un iMac 27" i7 (late 2009) parfaitement fonctionnel ... et quel bonheur de l'utiliser quotidiennement :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 03h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 03h40 ----------




suredj a dit:


> Oui je parlais des grésillement
> 
> Ce problème est survenu aux 5 iMac ?


Non, pas de problème de grésillement avec mes 5 iMac, "juste" des soucis de jaunisse et de DD bruyant/glougloutant/suractif


----------



## tonio2875 (18 Août 2010)

Salut, 

Re belotte, 

Le troisième est commandé pour etre fabriqué.

Ce dernier ne faisait pas de gresillements mais chauffre tellement lorsque je joue ou encode un film qu'il se met à gresiller à cause de cela.

Je commence à ne plus trop y croire et je vais surement finir par demander un rembourssement.

Quel dommage c'est une super machine...

Cdt


----------



## fusion (18 Août 2010)

c'est incroyable que ça grésille encore sur certains macs!! ils ont pas encore intégrés tout ça!!?? décidemment bcp de soucis sur ces imac et meme la rev2010 n'arrange pas vraiment les choses!

à voir si mon prochain mac sera un imac ou pas! d'ici 4 ans. et pourtant c'est génial à l'utilisation!!


----------



## suredj (19 Août 2010)

J'ai contacter Apple store Opéra aujourd'hui ils n'ont pas voulus (ou ils n'avaient pas l'info) me donner de détails sur mes repartions ni sur la cause de la panne ... 
Je vais les recontacter demain.


----------



## suredj (21 Août 2010)

hop nouvelles du dossier 
Apple m'a contacté vendredi matin vers 10h.
Ils ont changé l'alim et la dalle LCD et fait des test sur le reste du matériel, mon iMac est dispo à l'Apple Store d'Opéra Paris.
Franchement sur ce coup la je suis vraiment satisfait, 
en 4 jours ils ont fait le diag et la réparation c'est franchement un temps record.
Bon je me fait pas non plus d'illusions, nous sommes en pleins mois d'aout et le nombre d'iMac en réparation ne doit pas crever le plafond.
Quoi qu'il en soit c'est vraiment un bonheur d'avoir un Apple Store pas loin (je n'ose même pas imaginer mon temps d'attente si je l'avais remmené à mon revendeur, la Fnac.)

Je conseil à tous ceux qui n'ont pas l'Apple Care et encore dans l'année de l'achat de ne pas passer par le magasin revendeur (sauf si c'est Apple bien sur) mais de le rapporter directement à un Apple store directement (ou de prendre l'Apple Care si pas d'Apple Store dans le coin).

Je vais tester mon iMac en mag directement pour être sur de la réparation, je le récupère lundi si tout va bien, je vous tiens au courant de la qualité de la réparation.


----------



## xao85 (22 Août 2010)

Et comme tu le dis si bien : "pour ceux qui n'ont pas un apple care"... Moi pour le prix de la machine, je n'ai hésité. Il est garantie 3 ans!


----------



## tonio2875 (2 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour, 

Et voilà, fini les iMac pour moi...

Après le troisième échange et toujours le même problème de gressillement et de surchauffe chronique j'ai demandé le rembourssement de mon 27" i7.

Après avoir passé 15 ans sur PC je ne serai vraiment pas resté longtemps sur mac a peine 1 mois avec 3 échanges.

Et moi qui trouvais cette machine génial...

Bon courage à vous.


Cdt


----------



## xao85 (5 Septembre 2010)

Il en faut pour tous les goûts!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2010)

Je remonte le topic , sauf que chez moi , c'est sur un 21" !
Mon APR n'a rien détecté d'anormal , ils ne veulent pas me changer la dalle !

Que faire ? Aller à l'Apple Store ? 

Pour l'échange , c'est plus possible étant donné que ma machine a plus de 15 jours...


Merci par avance , Etienne.


----------



## bambougroove (16 Septembre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Je remonte le topic , sauf que chez moi , c'est sur un 21" !
> Mon APR n'a rien détecté d'anormal , ils ne veulent pas me changer la dalle !
> 
> Que faire ? Aller à l'Apple Store ?


D'après des témoignages, apparemment sur une autre discussion, ce grésillement se règlerait avec un changement de l'alimentation.

Contacte le SAV Apple.

EDIT : tu n'as pas pris la peine de lire la page précédente pfffff
http://forums.macg.co/6320711-post72.html


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2010)

Je doute qu'il y ait de la fumée dans mon iMac...
Enfin , je prends note , et j'irai à l'AP .


----------



## atari.fr (16 Septembre 2010)

je pensais que c'etait terminé 3 vendeurs differents m'ont indiqué que apple avait changer sa production (il ya eu a cette epoque un long delai de livraison pour les nouveaux imac)
 sur les imac achetés recemment ya til des gens qui ont toujours des soucis de dalle ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2010)

Bah oui , moi .
iMac acheté le 15 Aout !


----------



## silaxi (26 Septembre 2010)

Un peu deçu aussi iMac 27" i3 qui grisille ou siffle à luminosité moyenne, retour Fnac demain...


----------



## tHiBauLt82 (1 Octobre 2010)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je me retrouve confronté au même problème, j'ai acheté mon imac début septembre, et au bout d'une semaine je me suis rendu compte qu'il grésillait dès qu'il était en veille ou que je baissais la luminosité. 

J'ai donc appelé Apple. On m'a expliqué que c'était un problème qui revenait régulièrement et il m'a faire faire une manipulation pour apparement réinitialiser l'alim mais bien sur ça n'a rien changé. Il m'a dit que si ça n'évoluait pas ça ne risquait rien, donc je surveille ça de près mais je suis pas vraiment rassuré.

Mais ce soir j'ai fait une nouvelle découverte, car en ce moment je fais un montage vidéo et lorsque je fais un rendu sous Première pour visualiser mon boulot (le soft utilise le proc), il n'y a plus du tout de grésillement!! C'est bizarre quand même non?


----------



## Dailyplanet (5 Octobre 2010)

tHiBauLt82 a dit:


> ...Mais ce soir j'ai fait une nouvelle découverte, car en ce moment je fais un montage vidéo et lorsque je fais un rendu sous Première pour visualiser mon boulot (le soft utilise le proc), il n'y a plus du tout de grésillement!! C'est bizarre quand même non?


 
Maintenant que tu le mentionnes, mon premier iMac 27 grésillait aussi quand je baissais la luminosité. Par contre, quand je lançais un stress test du processeur, le grésillement disparaissait !!.
Bon, j'ai quand même demandé un échange. Depuis...plus de bruit


----------



## tHiBauLt82 (6 Octobre 2010)

Ouais tu as pas cherché, tu as changé de suite; Je crois que je vais faire pareil mais ça se passe comment, ils font un échange direct parce que moi j'ai besoin de mon ordi pour le boulot je peux pas rester un mois sans rien. En plus toutes mes données j'en fais quoi, c'est galère quand même!


----------



## oligo (6 Octobre 2010)

Pour les données, tu les mets sur un DD externe via Time Machine 

Et pour le changement tu demande expressément à garder ta machine jusqu'à l'arrivée de celle de remplacement... Comme ça, te ne perdras que 2 ou 3 heures  et je ne pense pas que ton boulot en souffrira tant que ça


----------



## Mondana (6 Octobre 2010)

tHiBauLt82 a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> Je me retrouve confronté au même problème, j'ai acheté mon imac début septembre, et au bout d'une semaine je me suis rendu compte qu'il grésillait dès qu'il était en veille ou que je baissais la luminosité.
> 
> ...



Bonjour tHiBauLt82,

Peux-tu nous expliquer la manip. à faire stp ?
Merci et bonne chance pour la suite...


----------



## tHiBauLt82 (6 Octobre 2010)

Ah ok tu me rassures!  

Sinon le grésillement que vous avez est assez fort ou c'est léger car moi je l'entends juste quand il n'y a pas de bruit dans la pièce!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h06 ----------




Mondana a dit:


> Bonjour tHiBauLt82,
> 
> Peux-tu nous expliquer la manip. à faire stp ?
> Merci et bonne chance pour la suite...



En fait il m'a dit d'éteindre l'ordi et tout débrancher, d'appuyer 15 secondes sur le bouton power et ensuite de tout brancher et de rallumer mais j'avais quelques doutes sur cette manip et en effet moi ça n'a rien fait.


----------



## Mondana (6 Octobre 2010)

Merci pour la réponse, cela ne donne rien sur le mien 

Le bruit est perceptible lorsque le mac a chauffé (encodage et/ou jeu).

Depuis j'utilise shades :http://www.charcoaldesign.co.uk/shades

Cela ne consomme pas trop de ressources, c'est mieux que rien car je n'ai pas envie de retourner mon iMac vu les nombreux retours après changement...

@+

Mondana


----------



## tHiBauLt82 (6 Octobre 2010)

Ouais je te comprends vu tout les problèmes même après retour ça donne pas trop envie parce que moi c'est vraiment très léger comme bruit, moi le mec d'apple au téléphone m'a dit que si ça n'évoluait pas ce n'était pas gênant.


----------



## Dailyplanet (7 Octobre 2010)

tHiBauLt82 a dit:


> Ouais je te comprends vu tout les problèmes même après retour ça donne pas trop envie parce que moi c'est vraiment très léger comme bruit, moi le mec d'apple au téléphone m'a dit que si ça n'évoluait pas ce n'était pas gênant.


 
Pour moi, le bruit état léger...mais comme j'ai une chambre très calme, je l'entendais et cela me dérangeait !
Comme je l'avais acheté sur l'AppleStore, il m'on fait un échange, sans discuter.
Une semaine plus tard je recevais le nouveau  ...et sans aucun bruit !


----------



## tHiBauLt82 (7 Octobre 2010)

Ok, juste pour savoir si c'est pareil que moi, le bruit apparaît que lorsque ton imac est chaud? Et pour moi il s'entend que lorsque la luminosité est en dessous de 40% on va dire, moi je la laisse du coup toujours à 55% et je ne l'entend pas.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2010)

CHez moi , c'est jusqu'a 80% que le grésillement se fait entendre .


----------



## Dailyplanet (8 Octobre 2010)

tHiBauLt82 a dit:


> Ok, juste pour savoir si c'est pareil que moi, le bruit apparaît que lorsque ton imac est chaud? Et pour moi il s'entend que lorsque la luminosité est en dessous de 40% on va dire, moi je la laisse du coup toujours à 55% et je ne l'entend pas.


 
J'avais ce grésillement quand il était chaud (mais pas bouillant) et en baissant la luminosité en dessous de 5 barres.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour !
Après le changement de dalle , j'ai toujours le même problème è

Je me demande d'ou cela peut venir :mouais:.


----------



## esam74 (13 Octobre 2010)

Mon premier imac avait un defaut de fuite de luminosité, Apple me l'a changé en m'offrant un magic trackpad.Le deuxieme la souris est comme mal emboitée, la touche maj lock marche une fois sur deux, il siffle et gresille quand je baisse la luminosité.
Apple me l'echange donc en m'offrant un nouveau nano 16g!!
Ils sont genereux chez apple... et heureusement sinon je demande le remboursement...
La qualité est pourrie quand meme, c'est dommage pour le prix parce que sinon cet ordi est fabuleux.Jamais il montre ses limites.Pour les jeux il est genial, starcraft 2 tourne tout au max et toujours super fluide.


----------



## silaxi (14 Octobre 2010)

Le bruit était perceptible dès le premier cran en moins et s'intensifie jusqu'à 50% de la luminosité. C'est un sifflement léger est très aiguë, en fait plus on a les oreilles sensibles plus on l'entend et c'est vrai que ça participe beaucoup à la fatigue générale. IL semble d'après ce que j'ai lu plus haut que ça ne vienne pas de l'écran mais de l'alim qui, pour réduire la luminosité fournie du courant avec micro coupure et c'est ce qui provoque ce sifflement.
Pour ma part j'ai fait un premier échange à la Fnac Odéon ou je l'avais acheté, le bruit était le même, j'ai donc changé de Fnac en pensant que je changerait de série d'imac. Celui d'herblay faisait le même bruit. J'ai fini par le rendre définitivement, trois fois le même pb. J'ai un avoir de 1700 du coup... en attendant le futur imac de peut être janvier?????
Pour info à la fnac c'est "on n'échange pas si on ne test pas pour vérifier qu'il y a bien un pb" ce qui se comprends. l'astuce consiste à préciser que si ils nous font un bon d'achat, on retourne dans le magasin et on en reprends un... ce qui correspond à l'échange qu'on vous refuse. Dans ce cas les gars sont compréhensible et plutôt cools. Pour le remboursement en revanche, j'ai pas réussi à échapper à l'avoir de 1700 est je suis un peu emmerder...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2010)

Ce serait l'alim , donc ?
Merci


----------

